
Oracle, Walmart, and other US investors to take a majority stake in TikTok - mfiguiere
https://www.businessinsider.com/tiktok-oracle-bytedance-deal-investors-us-majority-stake-treasury-trump-2020-9
======
GretchenKlein91
IDK why everyone is trying to obtain tiktok. it;s going to cost them so much
and is going to die out within the next 3 years (just like vine)

